# Can FTA use this,pt2?



## TonyDTV (Aug 14, 2005)

Got a hold of a Direct TV dual LNB(compatible with DTV Para Todos) Can I use this for FTA? Thanks


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

Only for DBS frequencies (DISH Net, BEV). Limited selection of non-encrypted stuff there, though. You'll still need a regular (11700-12200, linear polarizations) LNB for the usual FTA sats.

(The DBS birds are mostly 12200-12700 MHz, circular polarization. There is a new Invacomm LNB that does both, so you don't have to keep changing out the units.)


----------

